# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [Thread] [java.lang.IllegalThreadStateException] [Start]

## moris113

Bonjour,

J'ai fais un petit code pour comprendre les thread. J'obtiens une erreur que je ne comprends pas.

J'ai essai de faire un chrono sans passer par la class Timer. J'ai un bouton qui  appelle la mthode run de mon thread qui compte. Si j'appuye de nouveau sur le bouton cela appelle la mthode stop du thread. Mon problme vient si je refais un appelle de la mthode run.
Voici le code:



```

```

Voici l'erreur :


```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.IllegalThreadStateException
```

Merci d'avance

----------


## Sanguko

Parce que 



> It is never legal to start a thread more than once. In particular, a thread may not be restarted once it has completed execution.


Et utiliser thread.stop(), c'est mal (cf la javadoc de Thread.stop(), et ici)

----------


## moris113

merci
je viens de comprendre

----------

